# Anyone seeing any Verizon data outages on their bionic?



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

Have any of you all suffering from a data outage(4g LTE) on their Bionic? My buddy had this happen last night, we went into the Verizon store and they couldn't determine the outage. They swap the simm card but he is still down. The store did state that other users are suffering from the data outage.

My Bionic is fine, but my buddies phone is down. I will sat that are 8:45pm CST my phone dropped off the 4G network but it did reconnect after 2 minutes.

I wanted to know if any else is suffering from the outage or can provide more details.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

There is already a thread about this buddy. To answer your question I never had this issue nor anyone I live by.


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

My son and I both are having problems with 3g outages here in KS. We don't have 4G yet.


----------



## DrSuSe74 (Jul 13, 2011)

i had alot of issues last night and today...no data... then back to 4g. i called verizon and said .. i get 16mbps dl one sec.. then no data the next... its not cause of my area its LTE, they said they would let me get an early upgrade on all my lte phones to get iphones... i said HELL no.. i dont want to take a step back.. just fix the towers LOL... i am in houston BTW


----------



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> There is already a thread about this buddy. To answer your question I never had this issue nor anyone I live by.


Would someone post the link to that thread?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

berspal said:


> Would someone post the link to that thread?


http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8287-vzw-4g-3g-outage-nation-wide It's a few posts below yours lol


----------

